# 58th Paphiopedilum Guild - sponsored by The Orchid Digest



## Scott Ware (Jan 1, 2014)

*What:* 58th Paphiopedilum Guild Meeting – sponsored by Orchid Digest

*Where:* Montecito Country Club – Santa Barbara, CA

*When:* Saturday & Sunday, January 18-19, 2014

*Website:* 58th Paphiopedilum Guild​Join fellow slipper enthusiasts in Santa Barbara for a series of informative and entertaining lectures, plant sales, displays, as The Orchid Digest presents The 58th Paphiopedilum Guild at the Montecito Country Club in Santa Barbara. 
This is one of the oldest and most popular orchid events in the U.S. – especially for those smitten with slipper orchids. Meet commercial growers and fellow hobbyists, visit local nurseries, and take part in the competition for the best slipper species and hybrid entries.

Expert lectures by these featured speakers:​
*Bill Goldner* of Woodstream Orchids
*David Sorokowsky* of Paph Paradise
*Dr. Harold Koopowitz*, Editor Emeritus of the Orchid Digest
*Chris Purver*, Curator – Eric Young Orchid Foundation
In addition to four separate speaker presentations, a short program featuring slippers awarded in the past year by the American Orchid Society will be presented.

To learn more about the event, see a vendor listing and get registration information please visit the website.


----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2014)

Wish I could go!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

Just do it!


----------



## Scott Ware (Jan 9, 2014)

The list of vendors has just been updated as the following have confirmed they will be offering plants for sale January 18 & 19 in Santa Barbara at the Paph Guild meeting:


Eric Young Orchid Foundation
Hillsview Gardens
Paph Paradise
D&D Flowers
Monsoon Orchids
The Orchid Zone
 
For complete information: *58th Paphiopedilum Guild*


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

Vendor's list is tight!


----------

